# what would you choose



## christine30 (Mar 23, 2010)

Okay, I have to write a research on two factors of a relationship, and fiqured your help would be helpful to me. 

What would you choose for your future:

1) After being separted from your ex or wife - would you go back to them because you are comfortable with living your life with them, knowing you are free to be who you are, and intrest are similiar. Although, they have some type of addiction problem, like gambling, or alchol and this was the reason you separated.. Knowing that the love is not there and you fell out of love with them.

OR

2) Move forward with someone who you are in love with, you you are willing to fight with to make thing work. despise them restricting you from who you are.. as in cutting ties with guy friends, and certain females that causes problems.. and only focus on you two and your immediate family.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

Neither option seems like a good one to me, to be honest. I would rather be in a healthy, fulfilling relationship that doesn't have any addictions, restrictions, or anything else. Both of the options you give seem to me to be stress filled, under pressure options that would eventually lead to me, as well as my partner being absolutely miserable.

If forced, I supposed I would go with option 2, though.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Option 2 for me.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Option 3: remain single.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

lets see should i date and then mrry a crackhead----or
date and marry a controlling abuser


gee, thats sooo tough

ummm...with the crackhead, yoou know where you stand, and you will never be first in line...and you will meet some really colorful people, and i think you and the pawn shop owner will be really close.

abuser...you know where you stand...oh lie...down with their feet on your back. cant say you dont know whats up. his foot up your a**....??

with both of them you will never have any money...

but really, to be with someone who loves me for me and i can still be free to be myself, and have so much love around me. and be safe and respected....

ok if i had to choose prob 1


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

sisters359 said:


> Option 3: remain single.


I second this option.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Neither option is a good option. How would one wind up with only these 2 choices?


----------



## lost & confused (Nov 29, 2010)

I agree with some of the other posts. Why place yourself in either position. Why not be in one that is happy and no restrictions? (I need to practice what I preach)


----------



## lovelieswithin (Apr 29, 2010)

2 but both suck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Option 3.


----------



## scarletblue (May 20, 2009)

I would wonder why I only had the two options. Settling is a cop-out and a waste of time, love, effort. I would rather be single for the rest of my life.

If the addicted person doesn't want to get help or change, and I'm not in love with them... what is the point?

If I have to give up people I care about for no reason, and lose part of who I am....what is the point?


----------



## chefmaster (Oct 30, 2010)

scarletblue said:


> I would wonder why I only had the two options. Settling is a cop-out and a waste of time, love, effort. I would rather be single for the rest of my life.
> 
> If the addicted person doesn't want to get help or change, and I'm not in love with them... what is the point?
> 
> If I have to give up people I care about for no reason, and lose part of who I am....what is the point?


:iagree:

And what a depressing question. When are we ever gonna see hypotheticals that are full of questions filled with awesomeness?


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

Absolutely. Unequivocally. NEITHER.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't put my hand in the same fire twice. If the relationship was all that great, I wouldn't have ended up separated.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

christine30 said:


> Okay, I have to write a research on two factors of a relationship, and fiqured your help would be helpful to me.
> 
> What would you choose for your future:
> 
> ...


I would pick #2. Separated couples reconcile all the time, but the reuniting will only work if the issues are rectified.


----------

